# DC Props; opinions?



## jdubbya

We want to venture into pneumatics this year with at least one pop-up scare. Our planned scare area would be perfect for a coffin pop up (torso sits upright quickly from a resting position) I subscribe to the Clint Eastwood line from one of the Dirty Harry movies; "A man's got to know his limiations." I know mine and really don't think I'd tackle a DIY project. I am interested in maybe purchasing one of the raw mechanisms from DC that would give us the effect we want. Any feed back on their stuff (other than I could do it myself for a lot less) I was thinking about this one in particular;

http://dcprops.com/store/raw-mechanisms/dc-torso-erector

Thanks in advance


----------



## hauntedyards

jdubbya said:


> Any feed back on their stuff (other than I could do it myself for a lot less) I was thinking about this one in particular;
> 
> http://dcprops.com/store/raw-mechanisms/dc-torso-erector
> 
> Thanks in advance


Actually you probably couldn't do it for a lot less. If looking to replicate the work. He uses 1/8" tubing which will run you around $30, a basic GMAW welder like a Hobart 140 (assuming you don't have one) will run you around $600, the gas tank and gas around $70 for the first time. Wire, clamps, solenoid (if you can get a deal) the proper piston (if you can get a deal). push fittings, hose, clevis, etc... Props aren't that cheap to build when you are looking to build commercial quality trust me...

You wouldn't break even for a few props anyways... as for his work... he's been doing this along time. His welds are spot on and he's the little guy... Not really mass production. Don't feel bad giving him your money!

It all comes down to what you time is worth I guess...

His prices are pretty reasonable considering. Check the sale section.... it's on for $300

Cheers!


----------



## jdubbya

hauntedyards said:


> Actually you probably couldn't do it for a lot less. If looking to replicate the work. He uses 1/8" tubing which will run you around $30, a basic GMAW welder like a Hobart 140 (assuming you don't have one) will run you around $600, the gas tank and gas around $70 for the first time. Wire, clamps, solenoid (if you can get a deal) the proper piston (if you can get a deal). push fittings, hose, clevis, etc... Props aren't that cheap to build when you are looking to build commercial quality trust me...
> 
> You wouldn't break even for a few props anyways... as for his work... he's been doing this along time. His welds are spot on and he's the little guy... Not really mass production. Don't feel bad giving him your money!
> 
> It all comes down to what you time is worth I guess...
> 
> His prices are pretty reasonable considering. Check the sale section.... it's on for $300
> 
> Cheers!


This is pretty much what I was thinking. I have zero welding skills, and no equipment at all. I don't want to learn to weld as I don't plan on having a whole collection of props that require it. I'm not wealthy, but stuff like this is affordable, and I figure if I get one piece every couple years or so, it won't dent my bank account too badly. Thanks for the input!


----------



## niblique71

Well I wouldn't call it a steal, but I do agree that it's a solid good price especially if it includes the solenoid, adjustment valves, connections and tubing. For one or two props, I'd go with store bought, especially if you have no other use for a welder. Looks like a solidly built unit. Go for it and let us know how it works out


----------



## mroct31

While the DC props look and I'm sure are very good, you don't need to weld this particular prop. This is one I built(from the DC prop book by the way) out of 1/8" x 1" flat and angle and 1 piece 1/4" x 1" aluminum bolted together with an ebay purchased cylinder and valve. $50-$70 for the whole thing maybe and it works great!

20131123_082339_zpsa5b9a44f.jpg Photo by MrOCT31 | Photobucket

20131123_082415_zps37642088.jpg Photo by MrOCT31 | Photobucket


----------



## hauntedyards

I was gonna say that "looks alot like Brent's earlier work." I have those books as well... some good info in them. By the time I bought them he (and I) had already started welding... I do wish he would come out with a newer one with the methods and props he uses now. Sadly that will probably never happen.


----------



## tommy g

*call haunting fx*

i have to say fair price . i do not own any dc prop..i use haunting fx in ohio..good guys, good work g,ood price, great warrenty but you wont need to use it..theres is 294 or 295 i beleive...call them tell them Tom in maryland sent you...they will explain the differance in there props and there is a differance..good luck


----------



## scream1973

Brian from Evil Illusions has good solid work and reasonable pricing as well.
Hes a member here as well


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I could help. I build those same pup ups and other pneumatics. Welded with square tubing. Give me a shout and let me know what you need.


----------



## Phantom Blue

*DC Props*

Just my experience w/DC Props.

I have found DC props to be the best place to buy raw pneumatics for the following:

-Quality of product/materials/finish/shipping & packaging
-Trustworthiness
-Communication

If you don't plan on buying the tools to start doing your own, then I would really consider emailing Brent and asking about what mechanism would work best for your animations.

I have bought several different mechanisms from Brent over the years and I can say that the over all quality/craftsmanship is the best I have seen. I know that you can find cheaper products out there, but between the worrying about getting your product and what the quality will be, the extra expence is well worth it for me, and I am on a very tight budget.

Also, I always have to wait until the last minute to place my order because I never know how much money I will have to spend and Brent ALWAYS pulls through and gets me my order fast and I never have any problems contacting him.

Hopefully info that you can use.

PB


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks for all the responses. Very helpful!



Cole&Jacksdad said:


> I could help. I build those same pup ups and other pneumatics. Welded with square tubing. Give me a shout and let me know what you need.


sent you a pm



Phantom Blue said:


> Just my experience w/DC Props.
> 
> I have found DC props to be the best place to buy raw pneumatics for the following:
> 
> -Quality of product/materials/finish/shipping & packaging
> -Trustworthiness
> -Communication
> 
> If you don't plan on buying the tools to start doing your own, then I would really consider emailing Brent and asking about what mechanism would work best for your animations.
> 
> I have bought several different mechanisms from Brent over the years and I can say that the over all quality/craftsmanship is the best I have seen. I know that you can find cheaper products out there, but between the worrying about getting your product and what the quality will be, the extra expence is well worth it for me, and I am on a very tight budget.
> 
> Also, I always have to wait until the last minute to place my order because I never know how much money I will have to spend and Brent ALWAYS pulls through and gets me my order fast and I never have any problems contacting him.
> 
> Hopefully info that you can use.
> 
> PB


This is what drew me to them initially. I can't say money isn't a factor. It's ALWAYS a factor. I just want to get the best bang for my buck, with quality workmanship/parts/reputation. I will likely start small and see how I like the props. If it's reliable and well made, I can always go with something bigger. I really like the simple torso erector and the lifter for a TCT style pop up. Appreciate all the input.


----------



## ATLfun

jdubbya said:


> We want to venture into pneumatics this year with at least one pop-up scare. Our planned scare area would be perfect for a coffin pop up (torso sits upright quickly from a resting position) I subscribe to the Clint Eastwood line from one of the Dirty Harry movies; "A man's got to know his limiations."
> http://dcprops.com/store/raw-mechanisms/dc-torso-erector
> 
> Thanks in advance


What happened to the scaling back?


----------



## jdubbya

ATLfun said:


> What happened to the scaling back?


We are, but also upgrading some stuff too!


----------



## kprimm

The Books are great as well as their prop quality. I don't own one myself, but have a friend who does. It is very solid and well made, he does great work. It is definitely pretty easy though to make it yourself following his plans (just saying). Another option would be to use the coffin pop up plans available at www.propmaster.com
I built mine this way and it is rock solid. Been performing flawlessly for 6 seasons now and was cheap and easy to build.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

scream1973 said:


> Brian from Evil Illusions has good solid work and reasonable pricing as well.
> Hes a member here as well


Thanks! Evilusions it is by the way.

Although, I do tend to send customers to Brent at DC Props as well for smaller, less expensive mechanisms. I am building a lot of really big, heavy, theme park quality stuff right now. I will not say no to work early in the season though.


----------



## bert1913

i made this: 



using these instructions: http://halloweenpropmaster.com/Sit_Up_Prop1a.html
this is really easy to make. start by cutting and labeling all of the parts. instead of a door closer i used a double action 1 1/4" bore 4" stroke cylinder.


----------

